# Chocolate Eclairs?



## xSarahM

Okay, so last night OH made homemade chocolate eclairs. (maybe this is the time to make sure you all know that i could eat a horse, and it wouldnt even touch the sides!)

But tbf, last night i was pretty stuffed when he made them, so i decided i'd have one today.. He's just got them out the fridge, and now they're on the work top in the kitchen. OH came in whilst i was about to get one and told me i couldnt have it :( He said they were for after dinner, and he'd got them out the fridge so they werent too cold when we ate them.

After being told i wasnt allowed it, i am now starving! I'm waiting for him to offer to make me tea, as i do it all throughout the week :) But now im worried that i cant have it cause im pregnant? Am i being paranoid?

So girlies, are we allowed homemade chocolate eclairs?


----------



## Sophie1234

I honestly have no idea! I think they should be ok.. Don't see why not! X


----------



## Ren

I'd go on and eat one :D I see no harm


----------



## amygwen

I don't see why you wouldn't be allowed an eclair? There's nothing in them that could harm your LO.


----------



## Srrme

There's nothing in the that can harm you! Go right ahead and eat one! Now I want one... :cry:


----------



## prettymomtobe

whats wrong with chocolate? i think we all eat junk and our babies are fine :)


----------



## NewMommyVlog

Completely fine :thumbup: 

And delicious ;)


----------

